# Sea Gull Chinese Military Watch



## Tim F (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi all,

Just looking at these, does anyone own one? I'm tempted but wanted to know what the build quality was like. Any thoughts?

Thanks, Tim

http://www.seagullwatchstore.com/SEAGULL-D813-581-Chinese-Military-Watch-Since-1964-p/d813.581.htm

This one!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Tim F said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just looking at these, does anyone own one? I'm tempted but wanted to know what the build quality was like. Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


 A friend has this variant. No problems and looks well put together.










He got it here.

http://good-stuffs.com/New-Sea-Gull-field-watch-co-designed-by-members-_p_222.html

I've bought a few watches from the same guy without any problems, but his after sales attitude can be a bit bizarre.


----------



## Tim F (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks! That's useful to know. Will probably do the ebay ones and get the black one.


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

I think I prefer the red star version of this watch, they do seem a bit cheaper on Fleabay too.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice plug  shame the watch looks so god darn awful though. "High end looking" :rofl: I'll stick with the seagulls.


----------



## wadebridge59 (Dec 27, 2011)

I've owned both and they were both too noisy for me so sold them. The ST25 is known as a noisy movement but the military were really loud.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

I have 2 both keep good time and do the job well H


----------

